# baby back ribs



## bignick1984 (May 9, 2016)

I have been playing with temperatures and times and recipes for smoking baby backs. I Usually just season them and throw them on the smoker (green mountain grill).

What are your tips, recipes, temperatures you do? I'd love any advice!!

Here a picture of my last smoke.. I did this low and slow for 6 and half hours..













IMAG1071.jpg



__ bignick1984
__ May 9, 2016


----------



## b-one (May 9, 2016)

Those look tasty! I normally cook 225-250. From the look of your ribs you don't need any advice!:biggrin: Just experiment with other recipes to find new flavors.


----------



## joe black (May 9, 2016)

I smoke baby backs at 250-275* after rubbing with mustard and Jeff's rub.   They are usually in with no foil for about 3 hours +/- until a good bend.  Then, I sauce/glaze for 15 minutes and repeat.  Take them out and let rest for 30 minutes, slice and serve.

I buy baby loin back ribs at Costco.  They are 3 in a Cryovac, with the membrane already off.  Very meaty and always give me an excellent results.

Give them a try,   Joe.


----------



## gearjammer (May 9, 2016)

You sure don't need advice on cooking those

they look perfect to me.

I always shoot for 225*.

Now it's just personal choice, do a little reading.

Tweak your rubs and sauces until you

get exactly what you want.

            Ed


----------



## bignick1984 (May 9, 2016)

I started the smoker at 160? did that for 3 hours, flipping them every hour and putting more marinate on them,then raised the temperature to 225ish?  For another 3 hour's with flipping and marinating, was thinking about smoking a little longer next time


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2016)

I think your ribs look fantastic.

If your looking for a little different approach to smoking ribs check this out.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240916/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works

Al


----------



## bignick1984 (May 11, 2016)

Thanks for the link, the ribs look good smokinAl, are the ribs temperatures supposed to be 190+ when pulling them off the grill for safety to eat?


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2016)

bignick1984 said:


> Thanks for the link, the ribs look good smokinAl, are the ribs temperatures supposed to be 190+ when pulling them off the grill for safety to eat?


No the IT of 195 will give you a rib that is very juicy & tender, but not quite fall off the bone.

At 200-205 the ribs will be falling off the bone tender.

For pork ribs anything above 145 is safe to eat, but at that temp they will be very tough & chewy.

Al


----------



## bignick1984 (May 11, 2016)

Good to know, thanks!!


----------



## bignick1984 (May 17, 2016)

Question for someone that may be able to answer hopefully. Have any of you smoked ribs at very low temperature for long hours?.. I'm thinking of 160 for 3-4 hours then going to 190 for 3-5 hours.. can it be done or would it be unsafe to cook?


----------



## essexsmoker (May 17, 2016)

Hi bignick,

 it could be done at a low temp like that but you have to bear in mind the 4 hour guide for bugs. 
Being ribs I'd imagine that they would be up to a safe temp fairly quickly, i.e. less than 4 hours. 
I'd never heard of it until I came on here, but it's something to be aware of.

Only thing I would imagine though is that they will be VERY smokey and possibly a bit bitter. The GMG pumps out quite a lot of smoke at that temp and not necessarily the best quality smoke.
I think the guide is 185 to start then bump it up.

Great but if kit though aren't they! I have a DB. Did a 9 hr smoke of ribs on saturday. They were awesome. Didnt foil at all, which I normally do, and the bark and flavour was great.

Trying a butt this weekend and poss a brisket. Mmm.


----------



## essexsmoker (May 17, 2016)

Grrr. Bit of kit...


----------



## bignick1984 (May 17, 2016)

hey thanks for the reply and advice, May I ask what your recipe/temp for a 9 hour smoke?..   Here is a recipe on gmg website that I followed for these ribs, they were pretty good. http://greenmountaingrills.com/recipes/dynamite-baby-back-ribs/

I also have the DB gmg, I like it but kinda wish I got the bigger one with WiFi. Oh well maybe next time!!

The pork shoulder I have done I injected it with a mixture of Apple juice and Worcester sauce all over then season it. Put it in the smoker at 225 and let it go until finished. Best one I have made so far!!

I also been wanting to do a brisket but the weather here in California hasn't been too warm so I don't want to burn through more pellets then needed.


----------

